# Question: Fuel/Water Separator Installation Location



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Mine was in the rear hatch just behind the bulk head. The best place is as close to the motor as possible but before the fuel bulb.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

most are installed in the bilge for obvious resaons however i think it will work either way. having it as close to the motor as possible would be ideal


----------



## Apeacock (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you both for your feedback - have a good week.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I've got to say think about accessing it. Can you service it at night and in less than ideal conditions? The time may come when you need to dump it at the worst possible time.

Frank_S


----------

